

Pondering the nature of artistic genius, a social scientist finds that creativity has a bottom line - maurycy
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts-culture/10023026.html

======
pg
I think there must have been a lot of undated paintings in Cezanne's studio
that just got dated the year of his death when his estate was sold. His most
admired paintings are not from the last year of his life.

------
noonespecial
FTA:

 _It's not curators, it's not critics, it's not the public, it's not
collectors who find great artists—it's other artists._

Magnificent insight. Love it.

~~~
lux
Just like Eric Raymond said that you become a hacker when someone else who is
considered a true hacker calls you one. I think with most arts the entry into
"greatness" is this way.

------
jawngee
Awesome article.

